# DUBAI | Paramount Tower Hotel and Residences | 250m+ | 820ft+ | 65 fl | T/O



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

Source: http://www.damacproperties.com/en/p...dence-overlooking-sheikh-zayed-road-location/












THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> This ad was in both papers...looks like this MIGHT be on MBR boulevard...buts it's damac...business bay is the "burj area" for them. Also I think I counted 70F...not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> R



Location:



There are hints the site could be under preperation already, but we have no clear evidence yet.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Nice design!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

More info and better renders!



AltinD said:


> From the brochure:
> 
> • Podium levels 1-10
> • Hotel – levels 15-35
> ...





AltinD said:


> From the brochure:





AltinD said:


>





AltinD said:


>


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

surprised the pool faces downtown and not the sea


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

SA BOY said:


> surprised the pool faces downtown and not the sea


The BURJ man!!!:cheers:


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice tower. Fits perfect on the triangular plot. And would also be a good counterweight to the Millennium Tower in front of its slim side.


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

*DUBAI | Paramount Hotel and Residences | 250m+ | 820ft+ | 65 fl | Prep*

*Location: Business Bay, near SZR 
Project type: Hotel + Residential 
Height: Unknown, probably 250m+
Floors: 65*

-------------------

*Render:*





















*Construction Update:*



gevorika78 said:


> Board is up


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

That looks very nice and not too much Dubai Neither


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

Ehrm. Already made a thread for this 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827501


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

^^merged


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-02-28 by ronnie o'sullivan


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Yesterday

Thanks Gabriel900!

DSC_0097 by Final Destiny, on Flickr

DSC_0096 by Final Destiny, on Flickr

DSC_0095 by Final Destiny, on Flickr

DSC_0094 by Final Destiny, on Flick


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

By Propsearch_ae










Source: https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/paramount-tower-hotel-&-residences


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-08-25 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-20 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-08-20 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-04 by Gabriel900


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



NK2 said:


> On 28-10-18.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-18 by Ahmedn97


----------

